# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Origami microbots, Deployable and Reconfigurable Structure Laboratory, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

drsl.engin.umich.edu

Assistant Professor - Evgueni Filipov

----------


## Airicist

Flexible, adaptable micro-robots inspired by origami

Jul 30, 2020




> University of Michigan researchers are developing new origami inspired methods for designing, fabricating and actuating micro-robots using heat.These improvements will expand the mechanical capabilities of the tiny bots, allowing them to fold into more complex shapes. 
> 
> These flexible, adaptable microbots could prove useful repairing wounds inside the body, inspecting collapsed buildings or other applications. The work is led by Evgueni Filipov, associate professor of civil and environmental engineering.


"Origami microbots: Centuries-old artform guides cutting edge advances in tiny machines"

by James Lynch 
July 30, 2020

----------

